# Wie musst der Fullface Helm passen?



## pytek (20. Juni 2018)

Hi,
hab ne frage bezüglich Passgenauigkeit vom Fullface Helm. Habe mir MET Parachute online zur auswahl gekauft.
1. Größe 54-58
2. Größe 59-62
Mein Kopfumfang beträgt 57cm.

Bei dem 1. Helm bekomme ich Probleme beim anziehen bzw. eher beim ausziehen. Das Problem sind die Ohren. Ansonsten passt er würde ich sagen gut. 
Beim 2. ziehe ich locker an, kann man auch festziehen aber würde sagen ist etwas zu locker um die Ohren. Und die Polster um die Wangen haben minimal jetzt Luft.

Vom Gefühl würde ich den 1. Helm nehmen, weil er besser passt. Aber das Problem mit den Ohren beim ausziehen.

Wie ist es bei Euch?


----------



## SgtIcetea (20. Juni 2018)

Würde immer den kleineren nehmen wenn es nicht während des tragens unangenehm ist. Im schlimmsten Fall kann er sich dann nicht vom Kopf verabschieden oder weg drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (21. Juni 2018)

Der Helm wird sich in den ersten Monaten anpassen und lockerer werden.
BZW der größere dann wahrscheinlich zu locker werden.


----------



## pytek (21. Juni 2018)

Mittlerweile nach gefüllten zwanzig mal an und ausziehen kriege ich einigermaßen hin, dass bei der 1. Option ich mir die Ohren nicht abreise.


----------



## Hendrik hds1976 (21. Juni 2018)

Hier ein gutes Video zum Fullface Helm. Marc ist Fahrtechniktrainer und kennt sich damit aus.


----------



## RockAddict (21. Juni 2018)

Wo war das Video als ich den passenden Fullface vor 1 Monat gesucht hatte 
Musste mir 8 Helme bestellen bis einer perfekt gepasst hat -.-"
Bei 58cm bin ich bei vielen Hersteller zwischen den Größen, da hast du es mit den 57 besser.
Nimm den kleineren, abziehen wird nach und nach leichter vor allem wenn deine Ohren Hornhaut angesetzt haben


----------



## SgtIcetea (21. Juni 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Wo war das Video als ich den passenden Fullface vor 1 Monat gesucht hatte
> Musste mir 8 Helme bestellen bis einer perfekt gepasst hat -.-"
> Bei 58cm bin ich bei vielen Hersteller zwischen den Größen, da hast du es mit den 57 besser.
> Nimm den kleineren, abziehen wird nach und nach leichter vor allem wenn deine Ohren Hornhaut angesetzt haben


Das Problem habe ich auch gehabt (auch 58cm) zum Glück passt der Bell super DH in M bestens


----------



## RockAddict (21. Juni 2018)

SgtIcetea schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich auch gehabt (auch 58cm) zum Glück passt der Bell super DH in M bestens



Bei mir ist es der Fox Head Rampage Carbon der perfekt passt.
Den sollte man sich aber auch nur holen wenn es ihn im Sale gibt


----------



## Basti138 (21. Juni 2018)

pytek schrieb:


> Mittlerweile nach gefüllten zwanzig mal an und ausziehen kriege ich einigermaßen hin, dass bei der 1. Option ich mir die Ohren nicht abreise.


Lass den mal ne Stunde an.


----------



## pytek (21. Juni 2018)

Wegen der Passform?


----------



## Basti138 (21. Juni 2018)

Dass er sich setzt

Ne Nummer größer würde ich nicht nehmen, dann lieber nen anderen helm probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pytek (21. Juni 2018)

Bei der 2. Variante kann man den Helm wohl noch mittels Einstellrädchen gut fixieren, aber rundherum merkt man schon, dass da irgendwie zu viel Luft ist.
Was mir hilft beim anziehen von der Nr.1 ist den Helm ein wenig auseinander zu ziehen, wenn man ihn aufsetzt.


----------



## pytek (22. Juni 2018)

Habe mich für die Nr. 1 entschieden.
Danke euch für die Hilfe.


----------



## samilio (22. Juni 2018)

pytek schrieb:


> Was mir hilft beim anziehen von der Nr.1 ist den Helm ein wenig auseinander zu ziehen, wenn man ihn aufsetzt



Das ist ganz normal, ich hatte noch nie einen passenden Fullface Helm auf, sei es beim Motocross oder jetzt beim Mountainbike, den ich einfach so easy hätte überstülpen können.

Nicht zu vernachlässigen ist auch, dass die Polster nach und nach eher weiter als enger werden 

Insofern: Richtige Entscheidung für Nr. 1


----------



## Johnny1190 (11. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe das gleiche Problem, auch beim MET Parachute, wobei ich das 2019er/2020er Modell mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel in M + L zur Auswahl habe. Ich möchte diesen einfach als besseren Schutz für die Trail-Abfahrten, den Helm werde ich also häufig ohne Bügel fahren und zum Schutz dann bei den Trails anlegen.

Kopfumfang entweder 58 oder 57 je nach dem wo ich messe. Mein Hinterkopf ist nicht so perfekt rund wie auf den Beispielbilder zum messen  der M ist für 56-58 un der L für 58-61 lt Beschreibung.  

Ich habe zunächst den M aufgesetzt da hatte ich das Gefühl, dass mein Kopf nicht ganz in der Innenschale drin saß. Trotzdem muss ich für einen festen Sitz das Stellrädchen anziehen. Da mein bisheriger Halbschalenhelm am Hinterkopf weiter runter ging, hat sich das vielleicht auch einfach ungewohnt angefühlt. Mit angelegten Kinnbügel habe ich nach ein paar Minuten einen unangenehmen Druck auf den Kiefer/Wagenknochen. Da sitz er schon stramm. Am Oberkopf rutscht dafür nichts und scheint gut zu sitzen. (Ich habe schon die dünneren Wangenpolster verwendet.

Der L (ohne Kinnbügel) wirkt beim ersten aufsetzen zu groß, dafür fühlt es sich so an, als ob der Kopf richtig in der Schale sitzt. Ich muss das Stellrädchen aber sehr weit zudrehen, damit der Helm nicht zu sehr hin und her rutscht. Mit angelegtem Kinnbügel spüre ich auch noch dass der Helm am Kiefer/Wangenknochen anliegt, jedoch nicht ganz so unangenehm wie bei Größe M. Am Oberkopf hat er jetzt durch das größere Gewicht mit Kinnbügel gefühlt etwas spiel (im Gegensatz zu dem in M). Dann drehe ich noch etwas mehr am Stellrädchen und es könnte passen. Wenn ich mir aber vorstelle, dass es bei einer Abfahrt etwas holpriger zugeht kann ich nicht ausschließen, dass der Helm nicht ein klein wenig rutscht. Mit Kinnbügel fühlt sich oben am Kopf M besser an, im Kinnbereich der L.

Ich hätte jetzt gesagt, dass ich den L nehmen müsste weil wenns dann doch mal ne längere Fahrt wird oder mal im Urlaub eine längere Trail Abfahrt bevorsteht fühlt sich L vermutlich besser an. Ihr ratet aber eher zum kleineren Helm, weil sich dieser noch ausdeht? Beim M weiß ich nicht ob ich den mit Bügel so lang tragen könnte, auch wenn der sich noch etwas dehnen sollte. 

Ich habe auch gesehen, dass mein bisheriger Helm auch nicht ganz so festgenagelt auf dem Kopf sitzt, da merke ich das wegen dem fehlenden Kinnbügel natürlich nicht so sehr.

Vermutlich sollte ich mal noch den Bell Super 3r als Vergleich heranziehen, die Helme sind aber fast überall ausverkauft - sonst hätte ich mir auch fachmännische Beratung im Handel gesucht. 

Was ratet ihr mir? Wäre ich bei einem Sturz mit L auch wenn dieser minimal Spiel hat geschützt? Wenn ich am Stellrad drehe, wird er schon ziemlich fest


----------



## pytek (11. September 2020)

Du musst dran denken dass du mit dem Helm mehrere Stunden auf dem Kopf unterwegs bist. Und wenn du den Helm mit dem Einstellrädchen gut arretieren kannst dann ist es doch alles gut oder?


----------



## Johnny1190 (12. September 2020)

Ich Frage mich nur um L nicht zu groß ist. Wenn ich die Justierrädchen ganz aufdrehe und aufsetzte (ohne Kinnbügel) fühlt er sich 3 Größen zu groß an. Durch das Verstellrad kann man den Helm wirklich sehr viel kleiner machen, auf der Drittletzten von gefühlt 200 Drehstufen sitzt er dann. Wenn ich mal versuche mit aufgesetztem Helm, incl. Kinnbügel ruckartig auf und ab zu gehe ist bei L halt schon ein leichtes Spiel zu spüren, mehr als beim M. Zumal der L auch bei jeder Bewegung knarzt, legt sich das oder müsste man damit leben? Der M macht keine Geräusche..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

